# Rockler bit sale



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Rockler stores are now selling the Porter-Cable bits for $4.99 ea.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

They only appear to have the 3 wing slot cutters at that price and they've sold out.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Hmmm. Rockler bought out all the PC bits. They're supposed to have most all profiles at the stores.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Is PC exiting the bit buisness?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

They have for the last 5 years or so, but that's good,on a scale of one to five,they are only a 2 out of 5.. 
Just one user review ...
===========



BigJimAK said:


> Is PC exiting the bit buisness?


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I don't think so, then again, one never knows. They may just be expanding on how their merchandise is being sold.


----------

